# Need javascript Help please



## wolf2009 (Nov 30, 2009)

I need to write a javascript function with no parameters that multiplies 10 numbers by 10.

How can I do this ?


----------



## Disparia (Dec 1, 2009)

```
function noParamsNeeded() {
	for (i = 1; i <= 10; i++) {
		var blackhole = i * 10;
	}
}
```

Perhaps if you let us know a little more about what you need done?


----------

